# Berkeley Gulp Alive Options



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

As alot of people have experienced, the containers for Berkeley Gulp Alive does inhale the chrome off a bumper through pursed lips. Anyone have any suggestions for alternative containers outside of mason jars??

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah they do. :lol:
Got mine in an old Gatorade bottle. Don't forget the hemos to get 'em out either or it'll get messy.
Good luck REG, I'll be watching this thread real close for a better idea too.

J


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

I've used an old peanut butter jar til I bought a new bucket.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

what about going to walmart store or kamarts etc looking at good rubber maid liquid tight containers i tried mason jars they don't work either cause they rust out :yikes: am switching to a rubber maid container or the liquid bottles that Berkeley sells at janns net craft. that's if the rubber maid containers don't work. if you need a janns model number i can get you it they also sell gulp there too... if there is some thing you can find go there...


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I thought about peanut butter jars, but thought they may leak too? I'll have to eat more pb.

Swaprat, I assume you're referring to the ones with a screwtop lid? 

These are good options just as long as they don't leak that stinky oil over time. You would think Berkeley would give a better container, but then that's Berkeley.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Reg,

I find my gulp containers seem to leak so I have been looking too. These look like they may work. http://www.uline.com/BL_8153/Clear-Round-Wide-Mouth-Jars?keywords=Liquid Containers. & would go in for half of the S-17034 three oz. size .


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

It's good to know that I am not alone with leaking jars. My tackle box bottom has been saturated twice. Looking for something small enough to put in my tackle box.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm with the rest of you
In that I've found out the jars leak, and the tuperware leaks as well
I tried them all

But Plano makes a gulp contianer that I've yet to loose the juice
It's under 10 bucks, and it doesn't flip over or leak
Going on 2 1/2 years


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

REG said:


> *I thought about peanut butter jars, but thought they may leak too? I'll have to eat more pb.*
> 
> Swaprat, I assume you're referring to the ones with a screwtop lid?
> 
> These are good options just as long as they don't leak that stinky oil over time. You would think Berkeley would give a better container, but then that's Berkeley.


Well yeah if you let them roll around where ever they are, if you're concerned about leakage maybe some RTV gasket silicone, put a small bead around the edge of the top, might stop all leaking.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

REG said:


> I thought about peanut butter jars, but thought they may leak too? I'll have to eat more pb.
> 
> Swaprat, I assume you're referring to the ones with a screwtop lid?
> 
> These are good options just as long as they don't leak that stinky oil over time. You would think Berkeley would give a better container, but then that's Berkeley.


ya the screw type lid: but scratch that i think it is plano that make it. here is a link to it at janns to bad their out of stock here.. but they did carry them at bass pro last i looked.. and a ton of other places. any ways best of luck to you... 

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/plano-tackle-boxes/024099046510.aspx


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Thanks everyone for your input. It's not like these containers really get beat on, but I can't always count on them always being right side up. The Plano containers look like a logical choice.

I wonder if Berkeley ever listens to their consumers?:16suspect:16suspect


----------



## ManxFishing (Apr 7, 2008)

REG said:


> Thanks everyone for your input. It's not like these containers really get beat on, but I can't always count on them always being right side up. The Plano containers look like a logical choice.
> 
> I wonder if Berkeley ever listens to their consumers?:16suspect:16suspect


Well
The last jar of Gulp goby's did come in a Jar shaped just like the Plano
It's solved the part of always tipping over. But there's no rubber seal like the Plano. So I think there half ass listening

I've found out that the Gulp and the Gulp alive are the same product.
Gulp comes in the packages with no juice, Gulp alive comes in Jars with the juice
So the Gulp packages are cheaper then buying the jars with the juice
Plus the packages don't leak if you store them on the boat

you only need one Plano jar with juice for the used gulp or to recharge 
bait's that have been fished.
And they do sell just the gulp juice. (only place I've found it is at Wallmart)
So there no use in buying the jars of Gulp alive any more


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

REG said:


> .....
> 
> I wonder if Berkeley ever listens to their consumers?:16suspect:16suspect


I emailed those jack wagons about the 2400 yd spools of Stren Hi-Vis in 2lb test _I used to get_ from BPS...
:lol:
You think those criminals would take a minute of their day to say peace-off?
:16suspect

I called Vicious Fishing and within 5 days I had a 7500 yd. spool of Hi-Vis 1lb test @ my home....

Pure Fishing can kiss my bass.


BTW Walmart has some Sterilite containers with a silicone bead seal that might work, but I usually use Trigger X instead B/C it's less money and STINKS a lot less than what my Wife calls "Whore on a Hook".


:lol:


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

My wife picked up a little container at Staples called "Lock-ups". She said they only came in 1.5 ounce clear plastic containers? They only cost $1.00 and in my little test they didn't leak so I'm going to get a dozen more. I don't know why they wouldn't have bigger sizes. I'll ask when I get back there next week.

I just found the web-site. http://www.householdessential.com/e...3043a8ce96c51f01ae4e38a4f3e372e54c?cat_id=591

Hope this helps.


----------

